# Neue Kamera speichert als Mod?



## Lissystar (17. August 2008)

Hi,

ich habe eine neue Kamera bekommen und schon ganz viel damit gefilmt, die ist nicht mehr mit Film sondern mit einer Festplatte.
Ich wollte heute die Filme auf meinen Computer machen und bearbeiten, das sind aber keine MPG oder so sondern Mod, was immer das ist.
Mit einem meiner Player kann ich die abspielen, aber das Video bearbeiten klappt nicht, da sagt mir das Pinnacle Studio, dass er mit der Datei nichts anfangen kann.
Ich habe schon gegoogelt, das Video umbenennen nützt nichts, es kann weder bearbeitet werden mit Pinnacle noch mit Media Player abgespielt werden und eine Software zum umwandeln habe ich probiert, aber auch damit kann ich das Video dann nicht bearbeiten.
Da muss es doch irgendwie eine Möglichkeit geben, oder? Ich habe auch schon in dem Menü von der Kamera geguckt, da kann man nirgends einstellen, als was die Videos gespeichert werden. Hoffe da kann mir jemand helfen, sonst kann ich das teure Ding in die Ecke schmeißen.


----------



## chmee (17. August 2008)

Lissy, nenn doch mal bitte die Kamera, das macht die Hilfe ungemein leichter..

mfg chmee


----------



## Lissystar (17. August 2008)

Hier der Name: JVC Everio Series GZ-MG 140


----------



## tacef (17. August 2008)

Hallo Lissy

Ich hab ein ähnliches Modell von JVC. Bei mir war allerdings eine CD mit Software zum bearbeiten der Video's dabei.

Ist ein JVC Video Suite. Zumindest ist das Teil so installiert.


----------



## Lissystar (17. August 2008)

Ja, bei mir ist auch einmal die Software um die Videos auf den Computer zu kopieren und dann noch so eine Software zum bearbeiten, aber 1. bekomme ich da immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei nicht geöffnet werden kann und 2. würde ich schon gerne eine normale Datei haben, die ich bei Pinnacle bearbeiten kann und auch ins Internet machen kann, mod kann man doch nirgendwo hochladen und ich glaube nicht, dass dieses Programm zum bearbeiten die gleichen Funktionen hat wie Pinnacle.


----------



## chmee (17. August 2008)

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das Format irgendein Mpeg4/AVC1-Derivat sein wird. 100%ig wird es eine Möglichkeit geben, mit der Software aus den .mod-Dateien .avi, .mpg oder .mp4 zu erstellen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Mark (17. August 2008)

Hi!

Die Google-Suche "JVC Everio Series .mod" liefert einige Forenbeiträge, in denen gesagt wird, die .mod könne man einfach in ein .mpg umbenennen. Unter Pinnacle benötige man noch eine AC3-Audio-Codec, um auch etwas zu hören ... aber siehe am besten selbst: http://www.google.at/search?q=JVC+Everio+Series+.mod 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## tacef (18. August 2008)

Also bei mir hat die Software die dabei war die funktion, die *.mod in *.mpg umzuspeichern.


----------

